# Anyone 37 or Over, Missed More Than 1 AF, But Eventually Got A BFP???



## 37 n Patient

Hi Ladies,

Any ladies out there who are 37 or over, experienced more than 1 missed period but eventually got a BFP???

If so how many weeks late were you since your LMP when you finally got a BFP after several BFN's???

Please reply as I desperately need to know.

I am 37, my LMP was 28th Feb 2011 and it is 6 weeks today since my LMP. I have a 28 CD which meant that I was due on 28th March 2011. This to date makes me 2 weeks overdue.

I have carried out 3 hpts which have all turned out negative, went to the doctors today and she also did a urine test and it turned out negative. I am now going to go for a blood test next week.

I was told by my doctor that if the blood test turns out negative it means I am not pregnant. I asked her what will it mean if I miss my next one, she told me that it's quite normal to miss a period or 2????? :wacko: 1 I can understand but 2 :wacko::wacko:

Anyone been in a similar situation but has been successful at the end of it pls get in touch and let me know how long it took you before you got your BFP!!!

I am due my next AF (taking it as a 28 CD) on 25th April 2011. I [-o&lt; the witch don't turn up!!!

I'm just concerned that if I don't get my next AF but still am getting a BFN, what do I do????

On top of that I am a Hyperthyroidism sufferer, but my levels I believe are normal. Pls help if anyone can.......

Look forward to hearing from you........................


----------



## Bambers

For the last 18 months my periods have been doing their own thing. I went from a 28 day cycle you could set your clock by, to a 42 day cycle and then 25/26 day cycles after that. I actually thought it was the menopause kicking in (I am 39).

I ended up getting a BFP after BD twice during my cycle on CD6 - I obviously Ov'ed alot earlier than I or CBFM thought.

I have a friend that missed three periods - pregnancy tests kept coming up negative. After three months she went to see her Doc, a blood test and a scan later and she was 14 weeks P.G.

If your AF doesn't turn up and you're not P.G and your doc says don't worry about it - I would insist he/she performed a few tests. :hugs:

Hope some of that info helped. x x 

Good luck, hope you get that BFP! x x


----------



## Indigo77

Did your doc check your levels?


----------



## 37 n Patient

Indigo77 said:


> Did your doc check your levels?


HCG levels?


----------



## 37 n Patient

Thanks for that Bambers.

I have heard similar scenarios of that kind before, but not as long as 14 weeks!!! I've heard of 5,6,7 weeks pregnant!!!

There are two things running wild in my mind at the moment.

Firstly, I'm thinking, "could it be my thyroid levels which have interrupted my cycle as my medication has incresed since 22nd March 2011?" But having spoken to a couple of pharmacists I've been told that the increase in my medication should NOT have an impact on my cycle.

But with my own understanding, I believe that as thyroid is a hormonal problem it may well have/can have an impact on my cycle. On the other hand I think, "ok, for the sake of arguement, yes it did have an impact on my cycle, by how much can it delay my period for?" A maximum 2weeks???


Ok, I was due on 28th March 2011. I'm usually have a 28day cycle, lets go with 30 days for the sake of arguement, and it lasts me 5 days, lets go with 7 for the sake of arguement.

My LMP was 28th February 2011, therefore:

my next AF should have been due on 30th March 2011.

Let's say that it was delayed by 2 weeks because of my medication increase. (Medication increase was effective from 23rd March 2011)

This brings it to 14th April 2011 (which is today)!!!

I should have got my AF today, but I feel NONE of the sypmtoms that I usually feel a week before my period.

If we go by the normal due date, I was due on 28th March 2011, instead of having a period on that day, the following day (29th) I got ovulation symptoms. I was discharging a thin egg white kind of liquid which was heavy and lightened everyday till it finished on the 1st April 2011.

I have since felt a LOT of nausea, constantly feeling bloated after every meal I have, no matter how light or heacvy. (I can't even get round the heavy meals).

I have a blood test on Tuesday (19th April 2011). Realistically, even if I was due my period today after calculating all the delays due to medication increase etc etc, I should finish my AF by Tuesday. Today has gone, so 5 days from tomorrow takes me upto Tuesday, lets see what happens.

On Monday it will be 7 weeks since my LMP. I have NEVER EVER been late, I vary between a 27 - 30 day cycle, but no more than that. My medication has increased and decreased many times in the last 11 years of my illness with thyroid, but I've never recalled a cycle this long. I have a record of my cycles going back to 2008, and beyond. I've never been later than a 33 day cycle at the worst!!! Today is my 45th day.

I'm preety certain that I could be pregnant, but if Tuesday's blood test doesnt prove it, I will have to ask my doctor to book me in for a scan.

Thanks for replying, I've been waiting a while for someone to reply, I thought no one would reply.

Really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## LLbean

Found this online...about meds that affect the HPT results
Certain drugs which contain hCG or are used in combination with hCG (such as Humegon, Pregnyl, Profasi, Pergonal, APL), In addition, ovarian cysts, ectopic pregnancy and rare medical conditions can affect the result. If you repeat the test and continue to get an unexpected result, contact your doctor.

Factors which should not affect the test result include alcohol, analgesics (pain killers), antibiotics, birth control pills or hormone therapies containing clomiphene citrate (Clomid or Serophen).

Also found this online
Why is my period late and the pregnancy test negative?

These are both seemingly contradicting situations. Hence, we should look at two scenarios. First, consider why your period is late if you are not pregnant. And the second consider why your pregnancy test is negative if you have actually missed a period and are pregnant. These are only guidelines and you must consult your doctor or have a blood pregnancy test done to confirm either situation.
Reasons for why your period might be late or missed.

There are various reasons for your period to be late and the pregnancy test to be negative. As far as your period being late, are many possibilities for explaining a missed or delayed period. In most women of childbearing age, pregnancy is the first guess. If your pregnancy test is negative and you are sure that you are not pregnant, here are some other causes for missed or delayed periods that you could consider:

* Stress is major cause of missed or delayed periods. Stress interferes with the normal hormonal signals from your brain and it can block ovulation. This causes your cycles to become irregular.
* Thyroid problems also, again by interfering with the normal hormonal pathways, can lead to a late period.
* Being overweight or underweight can also interfere with your normal menstrual cycle.
* If you are on birth control pills or DepoProvera, the medication itself may make periods disappear. It is okay to not have periods when you are taking these medications, but it is not okay to not have periods without any medicines.
* In most women, premature menopause is a very remote possibility. A measurement of the FSH blood level on the third day of your cycle will give clues as to whether you should consider menopause as a probable cause.

If your period does not arrive within a couple of weeks, you can repeat the pregnancy test and make an appointment with your gynecologist. Usually after a discussion of your medical history, a physical exam and perhaps a couple of blood tests, the reason for missed periods can be identified and corrected.


----------



## 37 n Patient

Hi LLBean,

Thanks for your reply.

As I've mentioned that I have records of my cycles going back to 2008, (and beyond). In all these years my medication has changed several times and from what I can remember and from the evidence of my past 3 years cycles there is NO evidence what so ever for my cycles being interrupted by my thyroid problem.

In fact if anything, I've always had prompt af's, but what I have experienced is extremely heavy bleeding for which I was treated about 2 years ago. Therefore I dont believe that my thyroid condition or medication has an impact on my current delay.

I'm just getting really paranoid now because as soon as I can get this confirmed I can get treated during the pregnancy (that's if I am) with the right dosage of thyroxine.

During pregnancy, the dosage is increased by 20%. I need to know if I am pregnant, and if my body is getting the right amount of supply so that the baby and I are safe guarded.

I appreciate your concern and information.

However i will update my post with results from any future tests I get done if ur interested to know the outcome.

Thanks LLBean


----------



## LLbean

37 n Patient said:


> Hi LLBean,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> As I've mentioned that I have records of my cycles going back to 2008, (and beyond). In all these years my medication has changed several times and from what I can remember and from the evidence of my past 3 years cycles there is NO evidence what so ever for my cycles being interrupted by my thyroid problem.
> 
> In fact if anything, I've always had prompt af's, but what I have experienced is extremely heavy bleeding for which I was treated about 2 years ago. Therefore I dont believe that my thyroid condition or medication has an impact on my current delay.
> 
> I'm just getting really paranoid now because as soon as I can get this confirmed I can get treated during the pregnancy (that's if I am) with the right dosage of thyroxine.
> 
> During pregnancy, the dosage is increased by 20%. I need to know if I am pregnant, and if my body is getting the right amount of supply so that the baby and I are safe guarded.
> 
> I appreciate your concern and information.
> 
> However i will update my post with results from any future tests I get done if ur interested to know the outcome.
> 
> Thanks LLBean

ABSOLUTELY interested...always want to hear the BFPs especially :-D


----------



## Indigo77

37 n Patient said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Did your doc check your levels?
> 
> 
> HCG levels?Click to expand...

No, sorry...your thyroid levels...Just to rule that out...


----------



## 37 n Patient

Indigo77 said:


> 37 n Patient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Did your doc check your levels?
> 
> 
> HCG levels?Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry...your thyroid levels...Just to rule that out...Click to expand...

I am having an updated test on that next week alongside my blood pregnancy test.

The last time I had my thyroid levels checked they were hey wild for which reason my medication has increased.

But I can tell when they are not right and when they get back to normal.

I've not missed a single day since 23rd March 2011 of my medication since its been increased, and I can tell th difference. I'm preety certain that my levels are better than what they were, but what level they stand at at this precise moment I need to get checked.

Will update u on this as soon as I get the results.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...gl!


----------



## 37 n Patient

Indigo LLbean & bambers!
:sad2: I have some light bleeding. I believe the witch has caught me! I will confirm this 100% tomo.


----------



## LLbean

oh no... well don't give up hope! Light bleeding/spotting is not AF. Do test and let us know... sending hugs and prayers!


----------



## Bambers

How did you get on 37? Did the old dragon get you? x x


----------



## Indigo77

Is everything ok?


----------



## 37 n Patient

:cry: Girls!!!! The :witch: caught me!!!!!

I guess its all due to hormonal inbalance that my af was delayed 2.5weeks. I guess its gonna have to be another month of bding!

Im so upset. My hubby isnt even here to support me, he flew out of town yesterday. He too was upset when he got to know this morning when I spoke to him over the phone.

Oh well what to do????


----------



## LLbean

37 n Patient said:


> :cry: Girls!!!! The :witch: caught me!!!!!
> 
> I guess its all due to hormonal inbalance that my af was delayed 2.5weeks. I guess its gonna have to be another month of bding!
> 
> Im so upset. My hubby isnt even here to support me, he flew out of town yesterday. He too was upset when he got to know this morning when I spoke to him over the phone.
> 
> Oh well what to do????

:hugs:not much to do other than keep on keeping on:hugs:... it WILL happen when that baby is ready to come into your life. We just gotta keep presenting the opportunity and keep that door open sort of speak


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## 37 n Patient

I will keep u posted on my thyroid levels. I will still be going to dr ft or blood test on tuesday. I will tell dr I got my af therefore dont need to take blood for hcg testing, and that she only needs to take blood to check thyroid levels.

Test results will be back a week later. Will update u on Tuesday (26 April).


----------



## kosh

37 n Patient said:


> :cry: Girls!!!! The :witch: caught me!!!!!
> 
> I guess its all due to hormonal inbalance that my af was delayed 2.5weeks. I guess its gonna have to be another month of bding!
> 
> Im so upset. My hubby isnt even here to support me, he flew out of town yesterday. He too was upset when he got to know this morning when I spoke to him over the phone.
> 
> Oh well what to do????

oh noooo
big :hugs: for you


----------



## 37 n Patient

Hi girls!

Just to update u all, I have my blood test tomo morning for my thyroid levels check!

I wont get the results until Tuesday/Wednesday as its the Easter long weekend. I [-o&lt; that my thyroid is within level now in order for me to conceive in May!

Pls be around to give me that bit of support like u have been giving till now since u have been responding to all my concerns.

Thanks for all ur support till now. Hope u all r getting on well on a day to day basis!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck!


----------



## 37 n Patient

:hugs: Thanks so much indigo!

How r u getting on urself? Hope all is working out for u by the grace of god!


----------



## Indigo77

I am doing well, thanks. In 2ww, I guess. Told hubby he has to wait until next Wednesday to test and he's trying to argue with me that we don't have to wait that long. Hope your levels are good.


----------



## 37 n Patient

Fingers crossed for u indigo! This is the most vulnerable time of all stages of pregnancy!!! Waiting to find out the BFP!!!

I look forward to ur update! [-o&lt;


----------

